# GTA Arowana Club



## kojing (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I am helping my friends to start an arowana club in GTA. Once the club organizer sent me an online membership registration form, I will post it to this thread. Feel free to join us. 

I do not have much experience in setting up a club, your inputs will be a great help to me. 

- What activities do a fish club usually have?

- How to advertise and organize a fish club?

- I do not want people to pay for membership. Is this possible? 
( I am trying to reinforce this rule because I am a student)

- Anything else I should be aware of?

- Does a club need a web site?

Thanks.
kojing


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

sounds like an awesome idea... good luck with it!


----------



## kojing (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi folks,

The link below will direct you to the membership request. You'll also be requested to join our discussion board 
http://www.extremehub.com/phpbb/groupcp.php?g=123

If you're from overesea, feel free to drop by the board and send us a greeting.

FYI. Hendri Leong from IndoDragon.com also dropped by our board regularly to show us pictures of his farm. For those who do not know him, he is a well-known asian aro breeders currently working on his aro book which hopefully will be in the market later this year).

I have posted some articles on aro on the board:
1. Aro care
2. Aro selection
3. Selection of specific asian species: Red (Super Red), Cross back golden, Green...etc
3. Feeding aro
4. Disease and cure methods
5. Type of aro

I would like to thank those from arofanatic.com who helped me to create those articles.

kojing


----------

